# مجموعة كتب Voip



## ayham87 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذه مجموعة كتب VOIP ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


Cisco IP Telephony: Planning, Design, Implementation, Operation,
and Optimization
http://www.4shared.com/file/70862030/b90867e9/98_online.html

internet_phone_services_simplified
http://www.4shared.com/file/70864119/d64b8824/internet_phone_services_simplified.html


IP Telephony
http://www.4shared.com/file/70863032/efba61a0/007135221x.html


VOIP MEASUREMENT AND EVALUATION OF VOICE
http://www.4shared.com/file/70865230/275b8b3e/VOIP_MEASUREMENT_AND_EVALUATION_OF_VOICE.html



beyond_voip_protocols.
http://www.4shared.com/file/70865845/15e76ca0/beyond_voip_protocolsebookisbn-0470023627.html


VOIP IMPLEMENTATION
http://www.4shared.com/file/70866060/4b1d04fb/voip_implementation.html


http://www.4shared.com/file/70866366/a0381f97/0071410767.html


----------



## عميقة العينين (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## haci farid (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا جدا علي الموضوع*​


----------



## مهندسه ميشوو (9 ديسمبر 2008)

انا كان مشروعى voipوكنت بحبه اوى مرسيه جداااا لك


----------



## ادور (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر لكم ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## haci farid (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## loayesalah (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا بس بينزل كتاب واحد بس يعنى الداونلود محدود لكل قلوبل اى بى ممكن حل طريقه اقدر انزل كل الكتب


----------



## amros1 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا جدا علي الموضوع


----------

